# Болит нога



## malykaterina (5 Мар 2018)

Добрый день!
Меня зовут Екатерина, мне 26 лет, вес 50 кг. Мама в декрете.
С 20 января болит левая нога. Боль началась с тыльной стороны бедра в одной точке, потом стало по коленном, икроножная мышца. Переодически прихватывает и правую ногу.
Боль тянущая, жжение, холод (как будто меновазином намазали).
Ночью сплю нормально. Боль  начинается с утра до вечера. Усиливается в положении сидя, как будто бы немеет/тянет по нижней стороне ноги колено- бедро-ягодица-поясница или просто колено-бедро.
Я могу ходить, делать дела по дому и т.п,  умеренная, но она меня уже так вымотала, сил моих нет.
Сделали мне курс комблипена, Мовалис, мидокалм.
Без результатов.
Сходила к другому неврологу. Заключение прикреплю и результаты мрт.
Скажите, возможны из -за маленьких протрузий такие боли? Массаж и ультразвук смогут мне облегчит состояние?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Мар 2018)

Ултразвук и Мильгамма  бесполезны.
Массаж  - это хорошо, но мануальная терапевта в исполнении врача-мануального терапевта, владеющего мышечными техниками, гораздо лучше, потому что эффективней.


----------



## malykaterina (5 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, что ответили)
Невролог, тоже советовал мануального терапевта найти. Буду его искать!

Сдала анализ крови все в норме кроме тромбоцитов и соэ.
Сдавала во время женских дней.
Наверно есть смысл пересдать.


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (13 Мар 2018)

Катя,как Ваши дела? Вам легче? Страдаю как и вы...


----------

